# Which Zelda Game is your favorite?



## classically.trained (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm sure this has been done before, but I'm curious to see which zelda games are loved within the TBT community.

I personally love Wind Waker and Skyward Sword, and I really enjoyed Minish Cap.


----------



## Cress (Aug 11, 2015)

acaddict1 said:


> I personally love Wind Waker and Skyward Sword, and I really enjoyed Minish Cap.



Those are my top 3 favorites in that order. O_O
So Wind Waker is the best over the rest. Vote Wind Waker now!


----------



## MaddyGamer (Aug 11, 2015)

it's pretty hard to chose just one, but I'd pick Majora's Mask!


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 11, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Those are my top 3 favorites in that order. O_O
> So Wind Waker is the best over the rest. Vote Wind Waker now!



Lol seriously, the same order? Nice. Great minds think alike, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MaddyGamer said:


> it's pretty hard to chose just one, but I'd pick Majora's Mask!



Never played it. Idk, the idea of a time limit never really appealed to me. Seems stressful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

I voted Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2015)

Twilight Princess is the GOAT.
Windwanker is a close second though.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2015)

Wind Waker without a doubt. Majora's Mask is also a huge favorite.


----------



## Prime (Aug 11, 2015)

Easily Wind Waker.
Ocarina and a Link to the Past are also good to me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2015)

I voted for A Link Between Worlds.  That one was my favorite to this date


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 11, 2015)

Skyward Sword or Majora's Mask.


----------



## badcrumbs (Aug 11, 2015)

Twilight Princess is probably my favorite, with Wind Waker and Ocarina of Time trailing close behind. And is it just me, or is Wind Waker HD a lot easier than the GC version? I feel like I flew through it.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2015)

My favorite isnt a classic Zelda game or listed (Hyrule Warriors). The only main series game Ive played is Wind Waker and I didnt like it very much.


----------



## Tao (Aug 11, 2015)

#1 Twilight Princess and #2 Wind Waker. 

Wind Waker was always my favorite until I both:
- played Twilight Princess for the first time last year
- played WW:HD which destroyed years of built up nostalgia as I curled up in fetal position and realized it wasn't as good as I remembered (but still good enough to be #2). 





badcrumbs said:


> Twilight Princess is probably my favorite, with Wind Waker and Ocarina of Time trailing close behind. And is it just me, or is Wind Waker HD a lot easier than the GC version? I feel like I flew through it.



I thought it was pretty easy. There were parts of the game I didn't even remember existing when I played HD yet I just flew through it all as if I actually knew what I was doing.

The combat was easy but that's just Zelda in general with its dated 'hold block and wait for certain obvious attack' system.


----------



## tumut (Aug 11, 2015)

Link's Awakening is super fun and underrated. Wind Waker and a Link to the Past are close seconds though.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2015)

I love them all very dearly but Wind Waker is my favorite!


----------



## ams (Aug 11, 2015)

It was hard to choose between Link to the Past and Link Between Worlds, but I went with the former. I grew up in the Ocarina/Majora era but I find all of the 3D Zelda games to be almost unplayable. The graphics are beautiful, but the gameplay isn't very well done in my opinion.


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

I only like Wind Waker and Oracle of ages.


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 11, 2015)

i haven't played most of those titles, but links awakening on the original gameboy was  a blast.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's a toss up between Ocarina of time and Twilight Princess .


----------



## Celty (Aug 11, 2015)

The only one I've played was Twilight Princess...so TP it is for me!


----------



## Geoni (Aug 11, 2015)

Majora's Mask since atmosphere is what's most important to me, it has everything else there too. Link's Awakening and Skyward Sword are really re-playable too. The thing that holds WW and TP back for me is their lack of difficulty, at least in non-remakes.


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 11, 2015)

either Wind Waker or Spirit Tracks


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 11, 2015)

I've only played Windwaker HD. What is considered so much easier about it?


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2015)

Twilight Princess is my favorite hands down. Ocarina of Time is a close second.


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 12, 2015)

I like Twilight Princess! I guess I'm more drawn to the dark ambiance kind of feel.


----------



## badcrumbs (Aug 12, 2015)

acaddict1 said:


> I've only played Windwaker HD. What is considered so much easier about it?



Everything seemed much faster and I felt like I wasn't hurting for rupees so badly in HD. Looked on Google and found a list of all the differences between the two. Kinda interesting!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

My favorite is definitely Majoras Mask, I love tha game so much 

Ocarina of a Time is my second though!!


I really wish they still did Zelda games like they did on the N64. Just make them with updated graphics for the 3DS!


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 12, 2015)

Wind Waker for me!


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 12, 2015)

I voted for The Legend of Zelda (NES) because of nostalgia. A Link to the Past might be better overall but the first iteration of Hyrule will always be my favorite. That's where I grew up. <3


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 12, 2015)

Wind Waker is still my favorite, nice to see all the love it's getting.


----------



## KeatAlex (Aug 12, 2015)

Very hard choice! I picked Ocarina of time, it's the first game to captivate me like it did and I still play it many times a year. I love the Seasons duo as well. Link between worlds and Spirit Tracks. I haven't played Majora's Mask yet tho. And I hate Wind Waker. I didn't finish it. Graphics are AMAZING, but the game was so slow and it felt like a chore playing it.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm like you, Wind Waker and Minish Cap!


----------



## davroslek (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a tie between Wind Waker and Twilight Princess. Also, I haven't played every game in the LoZ series.


----------



## Tekken179 (Aug 13, 2015)

My favourite in the series has to be where it all began for me, Link to the Past.

Never had I played a game like it at the time (was only 6)

The 3DS versions of OOT and MM are 2 and 3 in my list, followed by Minish cap & Skyward sword.

I never cared much for the 2 DS titles due to the nature of their gameplay (still fantastic games) same sort of applies to the Wii games, loved them - hated the controls.


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 13, 2015)

Tekken179 said:


> My favourite in the series has to be where it all began for me, Link to the Past.
> 
> Never had I played a game like it at the time (was only 6)
> 
> ...



Same, LTP was my first Zelda game. I remember playing it on my SP around the age of 7. And a lot of people seem to have problems with the wii motion controls. They never bothered me, personally.


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 13, 2015)

KeatAlex said:


> Very hard choice! I picked Ocarina of time, it's the first game to captivate me like it did and I still play it many times a year. I love the Seasons duo as well. Link between worlds and Spirit Tracks. I haven't played Majora's Mask yet tho. And I hate Wind Waker. I didn't finish it. Graphics are AMAZING, but the game was so slow and it felt like a chore playing it.



The HD remake fixed many if what made it so slow (mainly with the Swift Sail which
A. Goes faster 
B. Automatically changes the Wind)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2015)

I demand to know which person voted Link Between Worlds beside myself, XD


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 13, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I demand to know which person voted Link Between Worlds beside myself, XD



It's an open poll. You can click on it and it'll tell you.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2015)

Ah, so it was TheBigJC who voted for that game with me.  Yay!  lol


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 13, 2015)

So is Link Between worlds basically a remade Link to the Past?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've never really looked into it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2015)

acaddict1 said:


> So is Link Between worlds basically a remade Link to the Past?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've never really looked into it.




I've heard it's a remake of Link to the Past.

It's an awesome LoZ game though and it's the only I've enjoyed playing of the classics in the franchise so far


----------



## Iris Mist (Aug 13, 2015)

I voted Ocarina of Time because it was the first LoZ game I played from beginning to end, and, to this day, I still enjoy replaying over and over again.


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 14, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I've heard it's a remake of Link to the Past.
> 
> It's an awesome LoZ game though and it's the only I've enjoyed playing of the classics in the franchise so far



It's not a remake, it's a sequel, set in the same hyrule as A Link to The Past.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> It's not a remake, it's a sequel, set in the same hyrule as A Link to The Past.



Ah, well.  The more you know.  I enjoyed it very much though


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2015)

Wind Waker is easily my favorite game, followed by Minish Cap. Spent so much time on those two games alone honestly.


----------



## Bui (Aug 14, 2015)

My favorite is Majora's Mask, followed closely by Zelda 2.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 15, 2015)

It was very hard to pick between Wind Waker and Link Between Worlds, but...
I can replay Link Between Worlds far more easily than I can Wind Waker. That's literally it.


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 15, 2015)

Observations on the results so far:

I'm surprised Link to the Past hasn't gotten much love 
Games originally for N64 and GameCube seem to be the most liked
Oracle of Ages is apparently more liked than Oracle of Seasons
Minishcap is often people's 2nd or 3rd choice game, but not their first choice.  
The DS games have been ignored.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> It was very hard to pick between Wind Waker and Link Between Worlds, but...
> I can replay Link Between Worlds far more easily than I can Wind Waker. That's literally it.



Yay!!  A third ALBW lover!  XD


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 15, 2015)

Phantom Hourglass is my favorite. (USES HATE SHIELD)


----------



## Cirom (Aug 17, 2015)

Link's Awakening (DX) REPRESENT, yo!

Although Phantom Hourglass, Spirit Tracks, Minish Cap and Link Between Worlds were also VERY high on my liked Zelda games list.

I noticed that I tend to prefer the "top-down" Zelda titles far more than the 3D-roaming Zelda titles. With the 3D ones, I tend to lose interest midway through (though admittedly, I've been meaning to play Majora's Mask.) -- whereas I tend to play and enjoy the top-down titles a lot more. (Except A Link to the Past for some reason! Didn't much like that one, and I have NO IDEA why.)


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 17, 2015)

Just realized that I forgot Four Swords....oops


----------



## Cirom (Aug 17, 2015)

Heh, or Four Swords Adventures. Or, _technically_, Four Swords Anniversary Ed.

... Or BS Zelda. ;U

Although yeah, Four Swords was pretty grand. Hyped for Triforce Heroes! ;o


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 18, 2015)

My favorite Zelda game would have to be twilight princess hands down. I love the art style of the game and the older looking link. The music in the game just sounds so beautiful and I think it is the most realistic game there is in terms of not looking cartoonish. It was my first Zelda game and it has a very special place in my heart. I even think that it is my favorite game of all time just from the nostalgia factor alone. I understand why some people don't like the game though because if the motion controls but honestly that doesn't bother me at all. The other games that I really like it minish cap, wind waker, majoras mask, ocarina of time, skyward sword, and phantom hourglass. There are too many to choose from to pick as a second favorite. They all have unique art styles and gameplay. I love Zelda games and all of them are super fun!


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been trying to like some of these posts, but when I press the button the thumb turns upside down. I only recently became aware of this feature, so excuse my ignorance. How do I get it to turn to a 1 and stay thumbs up?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 18, 2015)

Twilight Princess.


----------



## Cress (Aug 18, 2015)

acaddict1 said:


> I've been trying to like some of these posts, but when I press the button the thumb turns upside down. I only recently became aware of this feature, so excuse my ignorance. How do I get it to turn to a 1 and stay thumbs up?



It just stays down after you like it. If the number next to it goes up, then you liked it.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 18, 2015)

Wind Waker HD is my favorite. I really like the sailing part (which is the whole part, lol).


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 18, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It just stays down after you like it. If the number next to it goes up, then you liked it.



Thanks!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

I just really love the atmosphere in Twilight Princess, along with both the graphics and..well...Midna!
Along with the puzzles and the additional aspect of the "Twilight Zones" make this game challenging and on the dark side of things. It was also the first video game I ever played, and it was a great introduction, showing what video games can do. The storyline is equally as great and beautiful, especially when Midna's Lament, or Midna's Desperation Hour plays. I'm also pretty sure its the only Zelda game to be rated T for Teen, so playing that when you were 6-7 just makes you feel so badass.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 19, 2015)

no cdi?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> no cdi?



Oh god no.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> no cdi?



What is cdi??


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

An odd pick, but skyward sword is my favorite, it was the one the started the entire timeline.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ryu said:


> What is cdi??



Trust me, you don't want to know.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Trust me, you don't want to know.



I'm curious though.  Is it a Zelda game??  What is it??


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 20, 2015)

They're these three "Zelda" games for the Philips CD-i system. They weren't developed by Nintendo. 

Link: The Faces of Evil
Zelda: The Wand of Gamelon
Zelda's Adventure.


----------



## Cirom (Aug 20, 2015)

The CDi games were, for lack of a better term, *Not Very Good*.

Though if you ARE curious, I recommend watching PeanutButterGamer's videos on them. Because amusing.

Though honestly the only reason people would play these is for the cutscenes. And when the best part of your *game* is the *cutscenes*... you know you're doing something wrong.

Thankfully, Nintendo WEREN'T the ones who made this.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

Windwaker > Everything else


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2015)

Cirom said:


> The CDi games were, for lack of a better term, *Not Very Good*.
> 
> Though if you ARE curious, I recommend watching PeanutButterGamer's videos on them. Because amusing.
> 
> ...



LOL I laughed at the guy's commentary so hard, thank you ^^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 20, 2015)

Wind Waker is Love
Wind Waker is Life


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2015)

Man, people are really obsessed with Wind Waker right now


----------



## N e s s (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol no one likes spirit tracks.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2015)

Or Oracles of Seasons for that matter...


----------



## pokedud14 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Lol no one likes spirit tracks.



I do


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 21, 2015)

Twilight Princess was definitely my favourite! It would be so amazing if they had it in the Wii U's graphics ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks like no one voted for Minish Cap either, though people have mentioned it being a favorite of theirs, just not their top favorite.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 22, 2015)

poor minish cap, i really enjoyed that one. i really enjoy the handheld zelda's but i believe they're just in their element on platform games. my all time favourite is majora's mask (i seriously just love the dark and eerie atmosphere) followed by ocarina of time and wind waker. i'm kinda surprised by twilight princess, i didn't really like that game as much as everyone else did


----------



## Cirom (Aug 22, 2015)

The problem is with a poll like this.. it's really only giving points to everyone's TOP favourite title... which gives the illusion that Minish Cap is unloved, because it's everyones 2nd favourite ;U

Geeze tho I LOVED Minish Cap. It is quite possibly my 2nd favourite under Link's Awakening.


----------



## Born2BWild (Aug 22, 2015)

_Ocarina of Time_, the 3DS version.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2015)

Twilight Princess, no discussion.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Aug 28, 2015)

Ouh. I really love Windwaker. I played it as a kid and really enjoyed it. So I went out and bought a wii u so I could play WW on it. c: It was the best like $350-$400 I ever spent.


----------

